# 2SK135 Y 2SJ50



## FORRITO (Mar 25, 2008)

Estoy por empesar un nuevo proyecto un amplificador de 140w Mosfet de la edicion Elektor de 1983 y no consigo los semiconductores 2sk135 y 2sj50 fabricados por hitachi,y mi pregunta es si exite algun reemplazo para ellos?
Espero puedan ayudarme...gracias


----------



## zopilote (Mar 25, 2008)

Prueba con estos:
2SK1058	160V	7A	100W	N_channel  lateral mosfet TO3P	
2SJ162	160V	-7A	100W	P_channel	

2SK135  160v     7A    100W    N_Channel  lateral mosfet  TO3
2SJ50	160V	-7A	100W	p_Channel  lateral mosfet

 Son los más faciles de conseguir y los mas economicos hay otros  como los:

2SK1530 200V	12A	150W	N_Channel		´´
2SJ201	200V	-12A	150W	P_Channel		´´

 De un precio mayor, pero estarian bien que preguntes por ellos, no vienen en capsula metalica como los K135,  pero es lo que se usa actualmente.


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 26, 2008)

Muchisimas Gracias!
Me pongo en campaña para conseguirlos


----------

